# First deer



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

7 years old made a great shot could not be more proud of him. We were both shaking so bad after the shot. I will never for get this night.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Happy kid- you will remember thwart forever. Nice doe also


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

He looks soooo pumped!!! Awesome job!


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

the family on the recovery


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Awesome picture of the family.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

That's awesome. Contgrats to the both of you.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great memories there. it always does my heart good to see our young involved in our great outdorrs. 
sherman


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Love seeing these pics of dads teaching their kids about hunting.
A BIG Congrats the young fella and...a special dad.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Great stuff man! Congrats to the young hunter and family!


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Good job guys hope it's the first of meeny more to come


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Awesome!!! Congrats


----------



## Reel blessed (May 5, 2017)

Congrats to all ! 
It's amazing how excited we get when our kids are successful more than if we did it our self.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

That’s awesome, can’t wait to do the same with my 5y/o one day!!!


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

Congrats to you both, hopefully you've made a hunting partner for life.


----------

